# The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/ESPN



## TRON




----------



## speedythief

In this thread we can talk about the draft, not just our picks.

Like I said in the announcement, we'll have a seperate thread for each of our ~3 picks.

For people without the benefit of television or whatever we can announce the first round picks as they are made here.


----------



## kirk_2003

A Little Under 2hrs before the draft... cant wait!!


----------



## UD40

Jay Bilas is saying Bargani is going to be a Raptor next year.


----------



## chocolove

umm, i saw a commercial for draft stuff being on the score. It said things are starting at 6pm est, but iam watching it right now and they are showing"to the point"...anyone know whats up or is there a new "the score" channel i dont have or something


----------



## madman

chocolove said:


> umm, i saw a commercial for draft stuff being on the score. It said things are starting at 6pm est, but iam watching it right now and they are showing"to the point"...anyone know whats up or is there a new "the score" channel i dont have or something


 it starts at 6:30 pre draft then at 7 espn pre draft


----------



## chocolove

oh ok, my bad i got the time wrong.


----------



## TRON

Man, my satelittes down, I lost my ESPN coverage

gotta watch the Canadian predraft on the score :curse:


----------



## madman

TRON said:


> Man, my satelittes down, I lost my ESPN coverage
> 
> gotta watch the Canadian predraft on the score :curse:


 its not that bad


----------



## speedythief

Tick tick, just around the corner.


----------



## TRON

^yah, it's not bad

definetly looks at the draft through the Raps eyes


----------



## Porn Player

damn gotta stay up till 2.40 am to see who we get.. i hope it flies by


----------



## madman

skip_dawg! said:


> damn gotta stay up till 2.40 am to see who we get.. i hope it flies by


 thats dedication! Pat your self on the back


----------



## NeoSamurai

i only hope the forum doesnt crash from the activity...*keeps fingers crossed*


----------



## madman

NeoSamurai said:


> i only hope the forum doesnt crash from the activity...*keeps fingers crossed*


 it shouldnt, it was recently upgraded wasnt it?


----------



## Porn Player

madman said:


> thats dedication! Pat your self on the back



thanks man and only around 2 hours of sitting here left to do... i dont even get to watch it, lucky me just gets to sit here and wait for a fellow fan to tell me!!!


----------



## speedythief

Whoever wants to make the "official first pick thread" can fill their boots. First come first serve.


----------



## TRON

damn, Charlies the Scores draft correspondent in NY

it would be pretty messed if he had to report that he has been traded!!!


----------



## madman

TRON said:


> damn, Charlies the Scores draft correspondent in NY
> 
> it would be pretty messed if he had to report that he has been traded!!!


 he's at the ACC not NY


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



TRON said:


> damn, Charlies the Scores draft correspondent in NY
> 
> it would be pretty messed if he had to report that he has been traded!!!


Um... I thought he was in Toronto?


----------



## Pain5155

TRON said:


> damn, Charlies the Scores draft correspondent in NY
> 
> it would be pretty messed if he had to report that he has been traded!!!


that would be pretty funny, id love to see his reaction as much as i dont want him to be traded.


----------



## speedythief

Colangelo takes the podium at the ACC.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> Colangelo takes the podium at the ACC.


 what??


----------



## TRON

> Originally posted by *Speedythief !*
> 
> Um... I thought he was in Toronto?


nevermind, I thought he was actually at the Gardens but he is in T.O


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

My order of scenarios:

ray:
-TOR trades #1 to POR for #4 and #7
-#1 - Morrison, #2 - Thomas, #3 - Roy
-TOR drafts Bargnani at #4, and Foye at #7

:clap:
-TOR trades #1 to POR for #4 and #7
-Bargnani ends up being gone in the top 3
-TOR drafts Aldridge at #4, and Foye at #7


-TOR keeps the pick and drafts Bargnani #1


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Colangelo saying a whole lot of nothing right now.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



trick said:


> My order of scenarios:
> 
> ray:
> -TOR trades #1 to POR for #4 and #7
> -#1 - Morrison, #2 - Thomas, #3 - Roy
> -TOR drafts Bargnani at #4, and Foye at #7
> 
> :clap:
> -TOR trades #1 to POR for #4 and #7
> -Bargnani ends up being gone in the top 3
> -TOR drafts Aldridge at #4, and Foye at #7
> 
> 
> -TOR keeps the pick and drafts Bargnani #1


time is ticking, and if BC cant get a deal done for 4, and 7, Bargnani most likely will be drafted, if not him Morrison.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Colangelo saying a whole lot of nothing right now.


 where are you getting this from?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



madman said:


> where are you getting this from?


Colangelo is addressing season ticket holders at the ACC live on RapsTV.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

BC just said Bargnani is 7'1" and 250#.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Colangelo is addressing season ticket holders at the ACC live on RapsTV.


 i didnt know it was on Rapstv, my brother is there


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



madman said:


> where are you getting this from?


Raptors NBA TV. If you're not tuned into this station you need to call your local Rogers right now, or you're in jail. And if you're in jail, GET OUT!!!


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Sounds like we're keeping the pick.


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

I REALLY REALLY REALLY want Foye (hopefully not at the expense of Bargnani) :gopray:


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

The ESPN pre-draft show begins...

Bilas, Smith, Anthony, Vitale... ugh.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

oh god vitale is a moron


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

I would like to see these guys show some class when each draftee goes up to podium for once throughout the whole draft, at least.


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



madman said:


> oh god vitale is a moron


Be thankful he's not present in the draft room.


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

I Want Andrea Bargnani


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Bilas has Shelden Williams ranked higher than Bargnani.

:raised_ey


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

how long till the draft starts? my eyes hurt and am fearful theres ages lol..


----------



## AirJordan™

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

^ probably 7;30-7;40 ET


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



skip_dawg! said:


> how long till the draft starts? my eyes hurt and am fearful theres ages lol..


 another 20 something minutes


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



trick said:


> Bilas has Shelden Williams ranked higher than Bargnani.
> 
> :raised_ey


He ranked Bargnani at #7 Whata****


----------



## Pnack

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

It's on right now on the score


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Ric Bucher (sp?) thinks Bargnani is a lock for #1.


----------



## Porn Player

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



madman said:


> another 20 something minutes



forreal? i was sure i had to wait another hour atleast... anyways hurray if its only 20 mins i am DAMN excited now


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Attn ESPN crew (minus Greg Anthony)

Morrison >>>>>>> Gay and Roy.


----------



## MrkLrn13

Holy ****, stop screaming.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Dick Vitale is a moron


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Steven will not argue the first pick if it is Bargnani.

Colangelo is the alpha Raptor. You don't **** with the pack leader.

BTW, Bilas has made an *** out of himself like three years in a row.

Big surprise, Dicky V is propping NCAA guys ahead of Int'l guys.


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



MrkLrn13 said:


> Holy ****, stop screaming.


yeah Jesus volume down man


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Vitale just compared AB to Skita.

:uhoh:


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Steven will not argue the first pick if it is Bargnani.
> 
> Colangelo is the alpha Raptor. You don't **** with the pack leader.
> 
> BTW, Bilas has made an *** out of himself like three years in a row.
> 
> Big surprise, Dicky V is propping NCAA guys ahead of Int'l guys.


 yeah vitale is completly biased


----------



## AirJordan™

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

15 more minutes baby!


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

"Fire Isiah" chant in the background if I can hear it correctly.


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



madman said:


> yeah vitale is completly idiotic


fixed your post for you.


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

just 10 minutes left :banana: :banana:


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Thump thump thump, the heart of Raptors basketball is pounding right now.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Thump thump thump, the heart of Raptors basketball is pounding right now.


 mine is, i cant imagine being in their shoes


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

its official top 3 will go Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison


----------



## trick

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Pain5155 said:


> its official top 3 will go Bargnani, Thomas, Morrison


draft hasn't started yet chief.


----------



## Porn Player

:jump: 

Am excited


----------



## speedythief

lol, Ammo rocks JJ in Halo 2.

Who doesn't love Ammo, really?


----------



## madman

Sweet Ammo is a better halo player!

what does that have to do with anything


----------



## Crossword

lmao... 6 minutes tho


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



trick said:


> draft hasn't started yet chief.


dont worry, ive seen the future.


----------



## speedythief

Rudy Gay blames his teammates, they "hindered what [he] could do."

What a guy.


----------



## Benis007

i am pumped, AMMO looked blizted playing video games.
hilton armstrong is kicking the suspenders!


----------



## Crossword

speedythief said:


> Rudy Gay blames his teammates, they "hindered what [he] could do."
> 
> What a guy.


 Maybe a scare tactic used by BC to make him drop to 7? :uhoh:


----------



## Pain5155

our future will be decided any time now


----------



## madman

didint look like there was a lot of activity in the war room exect BC talking on the phone, good sign or bad sign i dont know


----------



## chocolove

Benis007 said:


> i am pumped, AMMO looked blizted playing video games.
> hilton armstrong is kicking the suspenders!


lol i was just about to make the observations about the suspenders


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

madman: If they were scrambling, it would be a horrible sign, IMHO.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

^ Probably means theyre set on who they want to pick shud they keep the pick....


----------



## AirJordan™

Alright its gonna start! My heart is going wild.


----------



## TRON

alright, we're on the clock!!! :clap: 

5 minutes


----------



## AirJordan™

LMAO everyone is booing David Stern and saying he sucks


----------



## Pain5155

damn, i thought stern would say it.


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

:banana: Bragnani :banana:


----------



## speedythief

What about the black box?!


----------



## Pain5155

Portland has #2 and #4!!!

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/06draftlive.html

BREAKING NEWS!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Portland has acquired the #2 pick. Expectation is they will take Morrison with the #2 pick of the draft. I will try to do a quick evaluation of what this means for the Sonics.


----------



## madman

it was at 11:30

talking like we already picked


----------



## AirJordan™

With the number one pick of the 2006 NBA Draft, the Toronto Raptors select Andrea Bargnani from Italy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THE RAPTORS PICK BARGNANI!


----------



## madman

thank god


----------



## TRON

it's the big Italian!!!


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

:banana: Bargnani :banana:


----------



## Pnack

no suprise


----------



## Benis007

man i hope he works out.


----------



## Vincesanity91

Raps pick Bargnani


----------



## Benis007

stephen a. smith is such a loser.

just called charlie, bosh and bargani soft.


----------



## Porn Player

he best work out


----------



## Pain5155

Knicks fans booing Bargnani


----------



## TRON

New York fans getting on Bargnani :biggrin: 

his english doesn't sound too bad


----------



## Radius

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Booos to my man AB Thats wrong :curse:


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Radius said:


> Booos to my man AB Thats wrong :curse:


Were they booing him or something else?


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Chicago picking for portland


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

another big trade by portland


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

The Bulls select Aldridge, trade possibly coming up.


----------



## shapeshifter

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

How can espn say barg has no defense when he led his league in block shots... these guys should not have this job!


----------



## icehawk

Bulls draft Aldridge... so much for T-Time..


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Going to the Blazers 100%, they get ty thomas. i thought morrison would be picked.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

man i like alridge's game


----------



## TRON

^ looks like Aldridge is their pick (Portland)

if so, props to them and their Morrisson smokescreen


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Charlotte on the clock, Portland must expect them to take Gay.

I wonder if Portland expects Morrison to slip to 7?


----------



## bill8164

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Steven A. has the middle initial in his name for a reason.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Morrison will be next.


----------



## AirJordan™

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Charlotte Bobcats pick Adam Morrison from Gonzaga...


----------



## TRON

Thomas goes 4?


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

wasnt a suprise.


----------



## icehawk

Can't wait to see the *ACC* next season.

Andrea, Chris, and Charlie, that is.


----------



## chocolove

the two girls Adam Morrison kissed better be his two girlfriends and not his two sisters


----------



## Rhubarb

So Charlotte get their wingman.


----------



## speedythief

Bilas claims Morrison "couldn't guard a bank with a machine gun."

Fans watching on television say "WTF?!" in unison around the globe.



Draft so far...

01. TOR -- Bargnani
02. CHI -- Aldridge
03. CHA -- Morrison


----------



## Benis007

rachelle nichols used to be a fluffer


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Who is that ugly woman who hands out hats? She's been there for the past few years. You figure the NBA could find some hot b***** to hand out hands.

Why can't SAS speak normally? Is there some speech impediment there?


----------



## icehawk

TO CHI: Tyrus Thomas (4th), Victor Khyrapa, futures
TO POR: LaMarcus Aldridge (2nd)


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> Who is that ugly woman who hands out hats? She's been there for the past few years. You figure the NBA could find some hot b***** to hand out hands.


She must be some kind of player-league liason. It's probably all business 364 days a year.



> Why can't SAS speak normally? Is there some speech impediment there?


HE'S GOT SAMUEL L JACKSON SYNDROME. Sometimes he starts calm but eveNTUALLY HE STARTS TO SHOUT AND HE CAN'T HELP IT! LISTEN TO MEEEEE!


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Portland selects Tyrus Thomas fourth, probably for Chicago.

Some lady shreiking in the background like a bansee being put through a juicer.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Portland selects Tyrus Thomas fourth, probably for Chicago.
> 
> *Some lady shreiking in the background like a bansee being put through a juicer*.


Repped, soooooo reppped. but is banshee


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> Repped, soooooo reppped. but is banshee


Sorry, I'm jittery.


----------



## SickGame

Dick Vitale is slightly retarded.
"They sound like an Italian construction company"...thanks for the tip.

I'm satisfied with the pick.
Lack of surprises so far which is kinda dissapointing.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

Yea this is definately anti-climatic. After all the things that have gone on in the past few weeks I was kind of hoping for a bit more. Personally I hate it when ESPN announces the pick before the actual pick is made...ruins the surprise


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



SickGame said:


> Dick Vitale is slightly retarded.
> "They sound like an Italian construction company"...thanks for the tip.
> 
> I'm satisfied with the pick.
> Lack of surprises so far which is kinda dissapointing.


We're building an international championship team that will give Vitale a fatal stroke.

Oh baby that's cold!


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Atlanta takes Shelden. No surprise there either.


----------



## icehawk

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Atlanta takes Shelden. No surprise there either.


Portland gets either Gay or Roy... pretty nice deal if you ask me.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Minnesota takes Roy.

Gay is slipping a bit.


----------



## Rhubarb

Gay to Portland?

Say it isn't so.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Rhubarb said:


> Gay to Portland?
> 
> Say it isn't so.


Gay and Webster? Dunno.

Foye?


----------



## chocolove

looks like it is gay to portland, pretty good draft for them so far. Steven A. Smith was wrong saying they have no direction

edit: well they picked foye nevermind...another pg? or is he sg?


----------



## madman

wow did you see Gays watch


----------



## JuniorNoboa

That watch probably cost a few draft spots.


----------



## speedythief

Foye, called it.

Gay is probably rubbing that watch, watching hundreds of thousands of dollars slip away with each spot he drops.


----------



## chocolove

man, it better be Rudy Gay to Houston...that would be sick for the Rockets


----------



## dynamiks

Yo Rudy Gay is going to be this draft Charlie V.


----------



## dynamiks

chocolove said:


> man, it better be Rudy Gay to Houston...that would be sick for the Rockets


Find a nice pg and they would be set.


----------



## Rhubarb

So LaMarcus and Foye to Portland?

Not bad.


----------



## icehawk

According to Bill Simmons:


> "If the Raptors were smart, they would trade this pick to Seattle straight up for Rashard Lewis -- a borderline All-Star with a great contract who has more value than anyone in this draft."


What a homer. Lewis is a FA after this season.


----------



## speedythief

Gay to Memphis, Battier to Houston?

Seems like a smart move for both teams.

Warrick... dunno about his future now.


----------



## TRON

Portland with a bunch of guards, and only Miles and Outlaw at 3.......

could a Foye/Villenauva trade be in the works?


----------



## Porn Player

am praying gay falls to the second round and we pick him up ... 


anybody with me?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



TRON said:


> Portland with a bunch of guards, and only Miles and Outlaw at 3.......
> 
> could a Foye/Villenauva trade be in the works?


I really doubt it. Aldridge and Villanueva creates the same problem as we supposedly face. Plus Z-Bo is on that team (for now).


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Rudy Gay is a steal at #8.


----------



## Pnack

skip_dawg! said:


> am praying gay falls to the second round and we pick him up ...
> 
> 
> anybody with me?


your on crack lol


----------



## dynamiks

good move for memphis bad move for houston. I love battier's game but Rudy Gay's upside is a bit too much to give up


----------



## TRON

Gay to Memphis for Battier?


----------



## dynamiks

if orlando drafts ronnie brewer or even Carney they are a playoff team nexx year.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



TRON said:


> Gay to Memphis for Battier?


Terrible deal for Houston. Gay will be better than Battier by season 2.


----------



## Porn Player

KobeBryant08 said:


> your on crack lol



Lol i was joking


----------



## icehawk

Houston just got raped. Battier in no way, shape, or form is worth a number 8 pick in any draft.

Especially when that pick equates to Rudy Gay. I know Rudy's not a sure thing, but you don't trade a guy with his potential for a career role player.


----------



## TRON

"I'm ready to play for whoever pays me" - another classic quote from Rudy Gay

Battier will make Houston a better team than Gay would next year, but Houston might look back on this trade and cringe in a couple of years


----------



## Benis007

JuniorNoboa said:


> Rudy Gay is a steal at #8.


he was the #1 pick for most of last season.

agreed


----------



## chocolove

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> Terrible deal for Houston. Gay will be better than Battier by season 2.


Agreed,Houston desperatly wants to win now.


----------



## speedythief

Patty O'Bryant headed to Oakland.

Adonal Foyle is on the ropes.


----------



## dynamiks

i really hope our pick pays off.


----------



## dynamiks

not big on O'Bryant. Orlando is looking good Carney or Ronnie.


----------



## chocolove

TRON said:


> "I'm ready to play for whoever pays me" - another classic quote from Rudy Gay
> 
> Battier will make Houston a better team than Gay would next year, but Houston might look back on this trade and cringe in a couple of years


I thought he said he was ready to play for whoever picks me....lol that is a great quote


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Patty O'Bryant headed to Oakland.
> 
> Adonal Foyle is on the ropes.


Guy's got a nice fat contract. Probably not too worried, he's been garbage for years.


----------



## dynamiks

1st mike james now Rudy gay fire Houston's GM. Rudy and T-mac could of prolly became the best 1 2 punch in the league.


----------



## madman

another trade coming soon


----------



## dynamiks

would they Houston trade Rudy Gay for LArry Hughes? It would be very good for LeBron.


----------



## speedythief

Foye traded for Roy??? Guh?


----------



## dynamiks

I think the steal of the night is going to New York cuz Zeke has an eye for talent.


----------



## speedythief

Swift, Petro, and now Sene for the Sonics.

Somebody's gotta go.


----------



## Rhubarb

dynamiks said:


> would they Houston trade Rudy Gay for LArry Hughes? It would be very good for LeBron.


Doubt it.

LeBron wants to win now.


----------



## chocolove

sene to seattle, probably a trade coming up. I don't see the, drafting centres 3 years in a row


----------



## JuniorNoboa

Doesn't Seattle already have a couple of young centres already?


----------



## dynamiks

well they must think hes the next Wade. Well I hope Randy Foye wows ppl.


----------



## jdg

JuniorNoboa said:


> Doesn't Seattle already have a couple of young centres already?


I'm thinking this pick might be sent to Pheonix.


----------



## dynamiks

Marcus williams was really overrated coming into the draft.


----------



## speedythief

Hilton Armstrong to Oklahoma City, JJ Redick to Orlando.


----------



## Rhubarb

Nawlins may need a frontcourt, but Armstrong at 12 is a reach for mine.


----------



## dynamiks

wat a time to do mantince and also Carney is dropping OMG. Same wit Ronnie.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Higher than expected for Armstrong but I think he's going to be good in OK City. Showed me more than Simmons did this season.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Rhubarb said:


> Nawlins may need a frontcourt, but Armstrong at 12 is a reach for mine.


Yeah, where is Simmons?


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

the 6 for 7 deal is hard to get my head around. it's more than suspicious; it's really questionable. 

something else hangs around that trade, i'm sure.

peace


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Sene at 10 is a joke.


----------



## Rhubarb

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Yeah, where is Simmons?


Will he drop for them to 15?


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Cool. Philly just drafted Ali G.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

chicago and philli switch


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



ballocks said:


> the 6 for 7 deal is hard to get my head around. it's more than suspicious; it's really questionable.
> 
> something else hangs around that trade, i'm sure.
> 
> peace


The Vince / Antwan deal was for nothing more then cash.


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

ya, wats up with randy foye for brandon roy? i'm so confused, so many trades thus far.


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Okay they traded him to Chicago. 

I can't keep track of all these trades, man. I wonder if the Raps will make a move for Simmons or Macus Williams?


----------



## chocolove

Thabo traded to bulls. Bulls are picking up some decent players on their already playoff calibre team


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



chocolove said:


> Thabo traded to bulls. Bulls are picking up some decent players on their already playoff calibre team


For what?


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

/\ 16th pick


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

It wouldn't been the NBA Draft if this board did not crash for a few minutes.


----------



## Rhubarb

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> For what?


16th pick.

If I were Pax, I would have waited on Carney or Brewer..


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

ouch the comish can dish out those quick ones


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



frank_white said:


> Okay they traded him to Chicago.
> 
> I can't keep track of all these trades, man. I wonder if the Raps will make a move for Simmons or Macus Williams?


They better make a move


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Steal of the Draft: Ronnie Brewer to Utah


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



JuniorNoboa said:


> It wouldn't been the NBA Draft if this board did not crash for a few minutes.


We upgraded from two servers to three, but I guess we're setting new benchmarks for traffic again.

Problem usually occurs when dozens of people run searches. Slows down the site, people start to press refresh too much, and things get slow.

A few minutes is a lot better than how it's been in the past.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



frank_white said:


> Steal of the Draft: Ronnie Brewer to Utah


Someone's getting Carney or M. Williams in the second half of the first round. Pretty good.


----------



## icehawk

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



frank_white said:


> Steal of the Draft: Ronnie Brewer to Utah


Agreed. Brewer should be able to step up right away and could start over Giricek. With the way his workouts were going, I thought he'd go in the top 10.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



frank_white said:


> Steal of the Draft: Ronnie Brewer to Utah


Yup. Williams, Brewer, AK, Boozer, Memo looks like a good starting 5. Brewer and AK are going to be one of the better defensive wing combos in the league.


----------



## dynamiks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

With isiah's track record NEw York should have the steal of the draft.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

somehow we should trade for marcus williams.


----------



## icehawk

New Orleans is really beefing up their front court. Armstrong and now Simmons.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Pain5155 said:


> somehow we should trade for marcus williams.


 i wish we could


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Pain5155 said:


> somehow we should trade for marcus williams.


i'd love that, but we don't really have any more assets.

if only we didn't trade our pick this year...


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

honestly, i have to tell someone, i wanna raid nj for 22 or 23 right now. *right now*. i would do it in a heartbeat, i would find a way. maybe throw ukic in the mix, maybe throw in the 35, whatever- find a way.

the nets don't want two contracts- at least _i_ wouldn't think. one of them is bound to move. with the players still available at this moment, we should make the move here. it won't happen- but man, things are looking promising for the raptors (from my perspective, anyway) *right--- now*.

don't wanna hear bryan in an interview. keep your eye on the ball, pal. this is lookin' alright (assuming you ain't working something else).  let's do this. it's sitting right there- sam, open your ****in' mouth.

peace


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

You're greedy tonight, ballocks.


I think we can get a late first if we want it. Somebody doesn't want to pay a guaranteed salary. A mid-to-late 20's pick for the 35th and 56th is possible.


----------



## dynamiks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

if Carney goes to the Sixers him and Iggy will be crazy Duo


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

its time to get rid of CV to get marcus williams, as much as i hate to say it.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

The GM of the Hornets is a police chief from a B-movie.

"You guys are out of control. You've let it get too personal! I'm taking you off this case! Either give up your hunt for Salvatore or hand in your badge now! Get out of my office!"


----------



## PersianPlaya18

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Marcus Williams is good but I would love to get Rajon Rondo instead should we be able to trade up


----------



## chocolove

Hmm with the way the draft is going with no PGs picked yet, could of them that was slated to go in the first round possibly fall to us?


----------



## Rhubarb

NJ are in a good position to land their PG protege for JKidd.


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

wtf is going on with chicago and portland...make up ur mind lol


----------



## speedythief

Sergio still on the board, too.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Why Shawne Williams, he seems too much like Granger


----------



## madman

so whats the record for most trades in a first round?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> Why Shawne Williams, he seems too much like Granger


Williams = Peja gone.

Granger starts, Williams backs him up, IMO.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> We upgraded from two servers to three, but I guess we're setting new benchmarks for traffic again.
> 
> Problem usually occurs when dozens of people run searches. Slows down the site, people start to press refresh too much, and things get slow.
> 
> A few minutes is a lot better than how it's been in the past.


More of a joke then criticism... it was only a few minutes.


----------



## chocolove

Shawne Williams picked by Indiana, doesnt that cause possible position conflict with Danny Granger? still a pretty decent pick though, maybe a little bit too high.


----------



## Rhubarb

speedythief said:


> Sergio still on the board, too.


Kings or Suns bound methinks. Especially if the Sene to Phoenix for 27 + Barbosa rumours are to be believed..


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> I think we can get a late first if we want it. Somebody doesn't want to pay a guaranteed salary. A mid-to-late 20's pick for the 35th and 56th is possible.


 this is lots of fun, i ain't lying. but... i don't believe you. i mean, maybe you're right, but to get the 18th pick, for example, would probably cost the same. but the 18th ain't the same as the 25th or whatever, at least not in my book.

shawne is gone now- let him go. i mean, my girl is lookin' at me like i've gone mad, but the player i want is still sitting right there- it's not who most people would think either, and i doubt he would've gone anyway, but the fact that marcus is still on the board tells me that *my* 'dream' (for tonight) will be alive for... at least another 3. so it's time to grab 22. 

catch 22, bry'. it is so there- and it would help our team so much (imo).

peace


----------



## PersianPlaya18

so...1st round caliber point guards left...

M.Williams, Rondo, Rodriguez, Lowry and Farmar
anyone else?
I'm definately crossing my fingers for one of these guys


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Looks likely that Lowry or Rodriguez could slip to the 2nd round. Especially with Sergio's reported buyout.


----------



## Rhubarb

I'll have some Lowry please.


----------



## speedythief

Pecherov... I know nothing about him. Nothing at all.

I wonder if Washington is losing Jared Jeffries?


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> Looks likely that Lowry or Rodriguez could slip to the 2nd round. Especially with Sergio's reported buyout.


So if Sergio slips to the second we can offer him whatever contract we want, right?

So it's easier to buy him out than it would be if he was drafted in the 20s?


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

damn, 2 of the next 3 mark disaster. 

my fingers have never been so crossed- sam, if you like me, you gotta open your mouth. 

peace


----------



## Pain5155

Marcus Williams will be off the board at 35, but we have to get him by moving up.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> So if Sergio slips to the second we can offer him whatever contract we want, right?
> 
> So it's easier to buy him out than it would be if he was drafted in the 20s?


EXACTLY. Little chance he gets drafted in the 20s given the locked in rookie salaries.


----------



## dynamiks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Shannon Brown was reallly overrated. A lot of smoke Screens


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> EXACTLY. Little chance he gets drafted in the 20s given the locked in rookie salaries.


I wonder how much we like Ukic.


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Marcus Williams is Jameer Nelson v.2.0.


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



PersianPlaya18 said:


> so...1st round caliber point guards left...
> 
> M.Williams, Rondo, Rodriguez, Lowry and Farmar
> anyone else?
> I'm definately crossing my fingers for one of these guys


I didn't see this coming in my wildest dreams


----------



## Rhubarb

Sac take Douby.

I would have thought Marcus Williams would be the perfect fit for them, given their setup. 'Cus is really falling.


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> EXACTLY. Little chance he gets drafted in the 20s given the locked in rookie salaries.


yeah, you guys are on the ball. i don't know anything about sergio but something tells me that if he gets past sac, he's going undrafted (unless we pass on denham at 35 and/or 56). and some other thing is telling me that we're running on crutches until we hear someone else pick him. that bothers me. there's another player on the board (new jersey is primed for him and they don't even want him, to my knowledge) that would fit our system/roster/city, and wouldn't require much in return. 

man, i'm praying for bryan to work the phones as i type this- while i'm praying for another player, the distraction (as i call him), to remain *on the board* and allow my dream to remain _available_. don't wanna jinx it but man...

having fun, though... no doubt... 

peace


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Marcus Williams is Jameer Nelson v.2.0.


I was just thinking the same thing.

We could of had him, too, if we didn't trade the Denver pick (but I still would rather be rid of Rose)


----------



## speedythief

The Knicks do need a hustle player, I agree with Bilas.

They don't need another guard.


----------



## speedythief

Lol, Knicks fans riot.


----------



## speedythief

Isiah is good at drafting though, don't count out Balkman.


----------



## madman

who?


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

WOW. JUST WOW. But, I won't count him out yet. Isiah is a terrific drafter.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

madman said:


> who?


my thoughts exactly


----------



## Rhubarb

Isiah with one from way left field.

Renaldo Balkman. Maybe he's caught in the World Cup fever?


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

this is such good news (although i haven't seen him at all... and isiah knows his basketball, make no mistake).

peace


----------



## Pain5155

Who the hell is Renaldo Balkman!?!?! Knicks truly screwed up.


----------



## Rhubarb

I suppose these next few picks will determine the outcome of several PG prospects.


----------



## Rhubarb

Quincy "Smoke a" Douby.

Lovely. Just lovely.


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Looks like a good pick for the Nets.

I wonder if GMs know something about Marcus the rest of us don't, or if he is another Granger/Nelson


----------



## Rhubarb

So Marcus finally falls into the lap of NJ.

Rondo to Phoenix is a great fit.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Marcus Williams is Jameer Nelson v.2.0.


Not really. 

Marcus is a much better playmaker.
Jameer is a MUCH. MUCH better scorer/


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



JuniorNoboa said:


> Not really.
> 
> Marcus is a much better playmaker.
> Jameer is a MUCH. MUCH better scorer/


I'm not comparing them at all.

Just their draft freefall.


----------



## PersianPlaya18

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Rondo is probably going to be sent to Boston


----------



## dynamiks

I want to see the 2nd round takes.


----------



## aizn

nice picks by the nets. picking up two uconn players


----------



## PersianPlaya18

If all the 1st round caliber point guards are gone, what do you guys think about Mardy Collins from Temple?


----------



## speedythief

The run on point guards begins.

Farmar, Gibson, Rodriguez still on the board.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> The run on point guards begins.
> 
> Farmar, Gibson, Rodriguez still on the board.


 most likely will be gone before the 35


----------



## Rhubarb

Damn, Lowry to Memphis?


----------



## speedythief

Most cliched word of the night:

-- heart
-- motor
-- upside
-- feel
-- athleticism


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

i think farmar and gibson'll go, but i'm pretty sure sergio'll be there.

i would not be surprised (thanks to gherardini). it's not a prediction- but it's more than just a guess.

check sergio at 35 (unless we get outta there).

peace


----------



## speedythief

Short trip for Farmar to make.


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



ballocks said:


> i think farmar and gibson'll go, but i'm pretty sure sergio'll be there.
> 
> i would not be surprised (thanks to gherardini). it's not a prediction- but it's more than just a guess.
> 
> check sergio at 35 (unless we get outta there).
> 
> peace


I'd be thrilled with sergio at 35. Another guy I like is Ager, if he makes it.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Skywalker checking in...

Bargz with #1. Giddiup.

Memphis and New Jersey look like the winners here so far. Bosh get good guard/forward combos from low picks. 

Second round coming up- can't wait to see who we can land there. 

Oh yeah, and Chicago is stacked. That's team's going to be hardcore.

Boston was far enough under the cap to take on Grant like that? News to me.


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



frank_white said:


> I'd be thrilled with sergio at 35. Another guy I like is Ager, if he makes it.


nice. don't think i like him (mo) myself but i trust your judgment. 

with sergio, if he lasts past 35 i'll be flabbergasted- for so many reasons, but i mean, it would be real shock. 

bud boy's prolly scared to activate his keyboard; but he's hoping for the same outcome, i think.

peace


----------



## Rhubarb

So Memphis walks away with Gay and Lowry.

Talk about explosiveness.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Skywalker checking in...

Bargz with #1. Giddiup.

Memphis and New Jersey look like the winners here so far. Bosh get good guard/forward combos from low picks. 

Second round coming up- can't wait to see who we can land there. 

Oh yeah, and Chicago is stacked. That's team's going to be hardcore.

Boston was far enough under the cap to take on Grant like that? News to me.

I get the feeling that Portland is going to land Sergio. But where do Diaz and White end up?


----------



## speedythief

For cash?

Damn.

We must like Ukic better.


----------



## dynamiks

as for New York's pick wasnt nate suppose to go 2nd round so i wouldnt doubt zeke yet.


----------



## speedythief

So I've got no idea who we are targetting in the 2nd.

Barera? Dee Brown? Gibson?


----------



## Rhubarb

I don't know if BC has been on the phone or not, but I'm a tad disappointed we haven't landed these "falling" guys thus far.


----------



## aizn

wats up with the suns drafting two point guards? i smell a trade with toronto.


----------



## aizn

Rhubarb said:


> I don't know if BC has been on the phone or not, but I'm a tad disappointed we haven't landed these "falling" guys thus far.


it's not like other GM's in this league are stupid (unless ur the knicks). they know that these players are falling and they must have good reason for it. and we have absolutely no assets to give away for these low 1st round picks, so i don't understand where you're coming from.


----------



## speedythief

Collins isn't a bad pick. But two shooting guards?


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

I like the Collins pick for the Knicks. A smart guard who's big enough to let Marbury or Francis or Robinson play the two on offense and one on offense.


----------



## speedythief

It's official: Sarver has tight purse strings in Phoenix.


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> It's official: Sarver has tight purse strings in Phoenix.


Beat me to it. Giving up picks because you're worried about tax? There are going to be some stars available soon in Phoenix.


----------



## Rhubarb

aizn said:


> it's not like other GM's in this league are stupid (unless ur the knicks). they know that these players are falling and they must have good reason for it.


That doesn't mean the players aren't worth chasing.



aizn said:


> we have absolutely no assets to give away for these low 1st round picks, so i don't understand where you're coming from.


There are always means and ways to trade.

The rights to Ukic, our combined 2nd rounders. Hell, even Paul Allen "bought" picks. I'm not saying BC is wrong in not making a move (God knows if he's been trying or not, I wouldn't), but I think it's fair to say I can be disappointed we haven't picked up these (perceived) steals thus far.

Reading too much into things my friend; hardly damning the saviour of this board.


----------



## no_free_baskets

i really hope its dee brown at 35...with hou. supposedly having a promise to gibson at 32, i only see atl as a possibility in taking him before us...


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Man, Portland's taking a lot of abuse right about now.

With Sergio gone, it would be nice to see Diaz or Paul Davis slip.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Dee Brown
Darius Washington
Danial Gibson
Will Balock
Denham Brown 
PJ Tucker
pick one of these


----------



## TRON

wow, Portland took over Toronto spot as the draft doormats of these guys

Roy, Aldridge, Rodriquez, and Freeland
that's not a bad draft

People with Raptors TV, time to fill us in on the second round


----------



## Rhubarb

I don't know how Portland plan on going into next season with all these rookies.


----------



## NeoSamurai

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

at 35, i'd be happy with one of diaz, and either brown (denham or dee)....


----------



## no_free_baskets

crap, the score's coverage of the draft is over...hopefully the guys with rap tv will post our 2nd round picks up as soon as possible...


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



no_free_baskets said:


> crap, the score's coverage of the draft is over...hopefully the guys with rap tv will post our 2nd round picks up as soon as possible...


Yep.


----------



## NeoSamurai

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

31st pick is James White from Cincy


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

my brother has pictures from the event at the ACC, ill post them as soon as i am on my other computer


----------



## chocolove

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Dee Brown
> Darius Washington
> Danial Gibson
> Will Balock
> Denham Brown
> PJ Tucker
> pick one of these


hoping to get allan ray myself but any of these guys would be awesome too


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

I can't understand the hate on the Blazers. They got Aldridge，and Roy. Now they have White. Not a bad draft.


----------



## NeoSamurai

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Houston chooses at 32nd Steve Novak from Marquette

*bah i'll stop now, i just realized that speedy's holding it down in another thread *


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> I can't understand the hate on the Blazers. They got Aldridge，and Roy. Now they have White. Not a bad draft.


Did they get Sergio too?


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> I can't understand the hate on the Blazers. They got Aldridge，and Roy. Now they have White. Not a bad draft.


add sergio to that.

wat are they trying to build though? 4 rookies on the team? that's a lot in one year.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Blazers will be going nowhere fast with a youth lineup like that.


----------



## aizn

no_free_baskets said:


> i really hope its dee brown at 35...with hou. supposedly having a promise to gibson at 32, i only see atl as a possibility in taking him before us...


looks as though that promise was false.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



aizn said:


> add sergio to that.
> 
> wat are they trying to build though? 4 rookies on the team? that's a lot in one year.


 the are trying to be worse then the knicks :whoknows:


----------



## frank_white

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



NeoSamurai said:


> at 35, i'd be happy with one of diaz, and either brown (denham or dee)....


At least on of those guys will be available. :cheers:


----------



## Benis007

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

i'd like to see a wing man or point guard with this pick.


----------



## TRON

Solomon Jones to the Hawks at 33

we're up soon!!


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

i want to see Lior Eliyahu get picked


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



aizn said:


> add sergio to that.
> 
> wat are they trying to build though? 4 rookies on the team? that's a lot in one year.


May as well blow up the mess and start again.


----------



## NeoSamurai

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

well paul davis is off the board at 34, im guessing for sure that we're looking at a 1 with the 35th


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



NeoSamurai said:


> well paul davis is off the board at 34, im guessing for sure that we're looking at a 1 with the 35th


 i hope we dont take brown here


----------



## NeoSamurai

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

we get PJ Tucker...i like the pick, hes a scrapper who can help with rebounding and defense at the 2/3 position...


----------



## Benis007

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

tucker.. my boy.

he's a beast wingman, great on the boards and D.

holla

for sure him and bosh are buddies


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

how come we didn't draft bobby jones instead? i heard he was a better defender.


----------



## TRON

With the 35th overall pick the Raps take.....PJ Tucker


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

so i guess we are happy with Ukic then


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

honestly, haven't heard anything from anyone but my delirious double persona, but still, i'd be a li'l surprised if we weren't at all involved with either boston and/or portland. haven't heard any rumours, which is somewhat disconcerting, but these teams would not be making the moves they have... would they?

1 + 35 + 56 = shock on my part. there's something else goin' on- i _want_ there to be, granted, but i think there's _gotta_ be, as well. the objective half (or quarter... or eighth) of me would be on that side of the fence, i think... might even be 'important' moves, too, who knows (right now)...

we'll see. but i sincerely doubt bryan's sitting on andrea right now. he can't be. there's too much potential in the rest of the field... personally, i don't want him to 'honeymoon' during free agency; i want him to honeymoon *tonight*... for real. 

peace


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

PJ Tucker? Don't we already have one of those called Joey Graham?


----------



## no_free_baskets

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

liked his college game but i dont know well his game will translate into the pros...kinda disapointed...i dont like guys that cant shoot at the 2 or 3 spot...hopefully, he'll be able to expand this into his game...


----------



## TRON

^ did you see the NCAA tourney, Tucker has way more game than Graham, just not the body









Birthday: 5/5/1985
NBA Postion: SG/SF
College: Texas
Class: Junior
Ht: 6-5
Wt: 225
Int Team: N/A
Hometown: Raleigh, NC
High School: Enloe


----------



## Benis007

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> PJ Tucker? Don't we already have one of those called Joey Graham?


yeah but who do we have behind him at SF?


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Damn, wheres Dee Brown?


----------



## MjM2xtreMe

yup it's PJ tucker for the Raps 35th pick


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Pain5155 said:


> Damn, wheres Dee Brown?


 not a true PG


----------



## Rhubarb

Does this about kill any hope of getting Bobby Jones with our last pick?


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Don't know much about Tucker but sounds like a guy that will fit with the mentality and character of the team. Another strong-man to contrast our skill-frontcourt. 

I kinda wanted Diaz but obviously BC isn't looking for small combo-guards.

I feel ya ballocks, all these other teams coming out with masses of prospects and us sitting with our solo uber-prospect. I don't feel like BC is going to make any moves tonight though. However, as some of these guys are completely unneeded by the teams drafting them, i wouldn't be suprised to see us acquire another youngin later in the summer (with mike james perhaps).

and how bout houston sacrificing future for the present by giving up gay for battier. wouldn't be too thrilled if i'm a houston fan.

portland is stacked with prospects and should be looking to deal this summer.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Denham brown goes to Seattle at 40 :clap:


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

I want Gibson at 56 if he falls to there.


----------



## NeoSamurai

Rhubarb said:


> Does this about kill any hope of getting Bobby Jones with our last pick?


hes been drafted at 37 by Minnesota


----------



## -James-

Bye bye Denham.


----------



## SkywalkerAC

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Benis007 said:


> yeah but who do we have behind him at SF?


well, we do have charlie v in front of joey.

i'm betting tucker shot the ball pretty well in workouts.


----------



## bill8164

nope because he was drafted by the Timberwolves.


----------



## madman

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Denham brown goes to Seattle at 40 :clap:


 good for him, hopefully he can make the team


----------



## TRON

Denham Brown to the Sonics at 40


----------



## aizn

Junkyard Dog13 said:


> Denham brown goes to Seattle at 40 :clap:


yea, it's sad to see him not be in a toronto uniform


----------



## speedythief

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

Gibson goes to Cleveland, good pick for them.


----------



## Rhubarb

NeoSamurai said:


> hes been drafted at 37 by Minnesota


Yeah, I posted before the pick.

Ah well.


----------



## Pain5155

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

damn, denham wouldve braught in more people to ACC.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

I hate you Cleveland!! you toke my sleaper PG. :curse:


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



speedythief said:


> Gibson goes to Cleveland, good pick for them.


i agree. gibson and shannon brown sounds like a good draft.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

if brown made the team i doubt he would get much PT


----------



## speedythief

Behind Snow and Jones? He should be able to get some.


----------



## Benis007

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Pain5155 said:


> damn, denham wouldve braught in more people to ACC.


i bet it was close when it came down to it, but i think tucker has a better chance at making THIS team.

brown isn't as good defensively.


----------



## speedythief

Lior Eliahu...

Don't know who that guy is.


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

i'm hoping that diaz is available for us.


----------



## madman

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

awsome Lior got drafted by the magic, isreali represt


----------



## aizn

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

dee brown off the charts. does it matter who we're picking with the 56th anymore? lol


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

darius washinton Will Blalock still available decent prospects

maybe we could take Allan Ray and convert him into a full PG stick him in the NBDL for year or 2.


----------



## Rhubarb

Will Gansey continue to fall?

I wouldn't mind him in purple.


----------



## speedythief

Portland makes another trade.

I can't keep up with them tonight.


----------



## aizn

speedythief said:


> Portland makes another trade.
> 
> I can't keep up with them tonight.


wat's the trade?


----------



## speedythief

^ White for Johnson


----------



## NeoSamurai

noooooo....diaz taken by the clips at 52


----------



## speedythief

Portland makes _another_ trade. 6 so far tonight.


----------



## madman

what now?


----------



## speedythief

They traded Johnson to Memphis for cash.
And Orlando traded the Israeli kid to Houston.


----------



## madman

speedythief said:


> They traded Johnson to Memphis for cash.
> And Orlando traded the Israeli kid to Houston.


 damn probabli has a worse chance there


----------



## speedythief

Another Israeli kid drafted, Halperin (sp?).

Powe traded to Boston.


----------



## madman

2? dayum! i had no idea about that other guy


----------



## Rhubarb

Gansey. Gansey. Gansey.


----------



## Rhubarb

An Iverson to Boston deal is apparently brewing.

Jefferson and Green are reportedly amongst other names being discussed.


----------



## madman

Rhubarb said:


> An Iverson to Boston deal is apparently brewing.
> 
> Jefferson and Green are reportedly amongst other names being discussed.


 thats big espically if pierce isnt going back


----------



## madman

Edin Bavcic eh? never heard of him


----------



## Rhubarb

madman said:


> thats big espically if pierce isnt going back


If Pierce stays though, that would (seemingly) put an end to the Celts rebuilding. That, and it gives them a deadly two-prong attack, even if AI needs his 20 odd shots a game.


----------



## tobybennett

This draft was boring from a raptors perspective, especially considering we had the #1. Made our pick and that was it. Second rounders look decent.


----------



## Tupav

Man I really wanted Guilleromo (sp) Diaz

****kkkkkkk!!!!


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

i'm not going to say i was bored, far from it, but i was certainly disappointed. what made it worse (for me) was the camera in the 'war room'- it made andrea appear like our only goal of the night, and whiile that might yet work in the long run, it wasn't optimal (imo). what's more, it made me wonder whether we really did our homework- or just made enormous assumptions regarding his talent/ability/etc.

bryan's face just didn't convey competence for me. it appeared to be a face that _wanted_ to believe "something", not one which actually believed it. so that has me concerned, no doubt, even now.

honestly, we didn't exactly _make_ ourselves any luck tonight. we appeared to have remained complacent, and man, that scares the crap out of me. that's just as bad as any other regime under which we've been run- maybe worse.

still, we did have the 1, and we could/should still come out of this aiight, but i'm wondering about the future already. maybe i shouldn't. and maybe i'm the only one. so maybe that's why i shouldn't.

peace


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



ballocks said:


> i'm not going to say i was bored, far from it, but i was certainly disappointed. what made it worse (for me) was the camera in the 'war room'- it made andrea appear like our only goal of the night, and whiile that might yet work in the long run, it wasn't optimal (imo). what's more, it made me wonder whether we really did our homework- or just made enormous assumptions regarding his talent/ability/etc.
> 
> bryan's face just didn't convey competence for me. it appeared to be a face that _wanted_ to believe "something", not one which actually believed it. so that has me concerned, no doubt, even now.
> 
> honestly, we didn't exactly _make_ ourselves any luck tonight. we appeared to have remained complacent, and man, that scares the crap out of me. that's just as bad as any other regime under which we've been run- maybe worse.
> 
> still, we did have the 1, and we could/should still come out of this aiight, but i'm wondering about the future already. maybe i shouldn't. and maybe i'm the only one. so maybe that's why i shouldn't.
> 
> peace


So Ballocks, you're the one who is most upset with this draft, especially the first. Something you have never come out and said is what you would want to do. You've always come across as a fence sitter who likes to criticize. So what would you do differently?


----------



## vi3t_boi11

I'm still laughin at the Knicks pick, Ronaldo Balkman??? he had a good pre-draft camp, he was a nobody until the NIT, still wit the 20th pick?????


----------



## ballocks

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*



Team Mao said:


> So Ballocks, you're the one who is most upset with this draft, especially the first. Something you have never come out and said is what you would want to do. You've always come across as a fence sitter who likes to criticize. So what would you do differently?


true, but i tend to refrain from specifics because... well, i'm not privy to them. i don't know what we had on our table exactly, and so i don't want to pretend like there was more information in my favour that there really was.

but in a nutshell, tonight, i would'ved traded down to 3 or 4- i would've found a way. considering portland moved up to 2 for... who knows what reason, i can only assume it would not have been impossible. what's more, boston and minnesota made some strange swap between 6 and 7 themselves, and that just served further notice (to me) that teams were not necessarily being motivated by michael jordan-like returns. or put differently, something... could've... been... done. now, what could *we* have done?

1) relieve ourselves of the #1 contract. swapping one pick for another (like 5 or whatever) would've saved, what, $1- 1.5 mil? if we're going to get the same player anyway (in all likelihood), might as well make use of that add'l capspace this summer, and do so prior to diving into the july free agent market. at the very least, the psychology of people would lend itself to that theory: one of portland... or chicago... or charlotte... would've wanted their player badly enough (as evidenced by portland's yearning for lamarcus). it could've been done in some way, i imagine, especially considering our personal position with andrea bargnani and 'their' relative foreign relationship with him. 

2) the above wouldn't even require a player/asset of any kind to be moved. it'd just be like a 4 for 1, for example, which would save us money, and which we'd do because we'd understand that no one else would want our target, anyway. the second (and somewhat more ambitious- though no less realistic) proposition would be to acquire a player along with the swap. after all, the teams in question are not begging for capspace the way that we are, and would almost certainly be willing to part with something else to hedge their risk. what? don't know for sure. don't know what the blazers were offering (aside from viktor- to go up 2, not even 3, places), not sure what the bobcats were offering (if anything), not sure what the bulls were offering either (probably nothing). but there would've been a way- and, to be honest, i'd suspect colangelo would probably concede that small factoid. there would've been some way had we _wanted_ there to have been one. if not, a simple swap (and savings against the cap) would've also worked (again, as evidenced by portland's willingness to not only swap with chicago, but even offer a...nother asset).

now, i'm not going to pretend that we could've moved the world, but that's not what we're talking about here, are we. i just feel- justifiably, imo- that we could've done something to not necessarily optimize the value of the 1 tonight, but at least maximize it to some extent. as it rolled out, we did neither, and the more i think about it the more embarrassed i am. i'm sure others feel the same way. 

yes, we came out of it all with the 1 pick- but we had the 1 last night, as well. we would've had it regardless. we didn't seem to do much (of anything) to turn it into anything more valuable. i think we all know that, too, although i'm unsure of how it's bound to be treated by the media tomorrow morning.

so we won the lottery on, what, may 23? could've fooled me. it was a tough year for this, but still, it didn't appear that we got anything out of it that victory. that's a horribly frustrating thought right now- unless something unknown is brought to light soon.

anyway, that's just my line of thought right now. i don't pretend to represent the majority of raptor fans anywhere. in fact, i know i don't. but it doesn't make me any less practical. it could've gone better, i'm sure of it; and so sure of it that i think it _should've_ gone better.

peace


----------



## Team Mao

*Re: The Official 2006 NBA DRAFT Thread - Wed. June 28th 7:30 pm ET- Score/RaptorsTV/E*

^^^^^thanks for breaking down your reasoning, but I have to disagree with trading down. Looking at what Chicago got for the swap (Victor Khyrapa), I just don't think it was worth it, and the 1.5 million is a drop in the pot relative to what we've got.
The #1 pick will hold a lot of value in terms of drawing casual fans to the team. And I think in the end, that was more valuable to Colangelo and co. than marginal players and 1 million in capspace.


----------

